# Whats the best way to do dust collection....



## DevilDogNurse (Oct 13, 2010)

Portable dust collector that gets brought to the tools…. or bring the tools to the dust collector?

I'm in Chicagoland, and its currently in the 20's…. Basement ho!!!!! I am in the process of moving my shop from the garage to the basement…. and since I'm no longer able to just open the garage door and do sanding in the driveway….. it gets messy! ;-)

So…. I'm planing this out…. I think i'm going to go with the HF 1HP Portable collector…. I see no reason why it couldn't be mounted on the wall? So the question is…. Wall mount it and bring the tools off of a shelf to the bench (to be built) or make a mobile stand for the collector and a separator?

For NOW, all my tools are portable…. My tablesaw is a contractor saw and will have a portable base (as soon as I build it!).... My other tools are all bench top.

Like every other american, my basement and garage are packed full of crap that just cannot be gotten rid of….. so the tools have to work around the crap…. I have my quarter of the basement….. Now I just need to keep it clean!

TIA
William


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, you want to capture the dust and chips at the source. So if you wall mount the DC bring the mobile tools to the DC. I have a very small shop and a portable DC I move from machine to machine. For sanding I have a Bosch ROS and have the DC adapter that hooks up to my shop vac and sanding it almost dust free.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

William;

If you wall mount the HF DC you might take a look at the Rockler Dust Right system. They have a 4" hose that stretches to 23 ft. And tool ports to install on each tool.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=20375&filter=Dustright

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21316&filter=Dustright

You might also take a look at the HF 2 HP dust collector. It is far superior to the 1HP and is easily upgradeable with a Wynn cartridge filter and a pre-separator . Find a HF 20% off coupon in magazines.

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html

Good luck!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

One of the wood magazines has a hf ad for the 2hp collector for 150.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

One thing not overlook is the airbourne fines! Every shop SHOULD have an ambient air cleaner! The DC is for getting the bulk of the chips & SOME of the fines. ONLY an air cleaner will help to maintain your lung function over the long term.


----------

